# SpideRing Road 8 or 10



## shahar tamir (Oct 27, 2021)

i am looking for a chainring for my super six HM 2017 
it is very hard to find the cannondale 10 opi spidering, i found only the 8 arm, 
this is a big diffent ? 

thanks,
shahar


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

You can use either. They are compatible.
The 8 arm is the cheaper machined ring. The 10 arm is the more expensive forged ring.









Spidering - difference between 8 and 10 arm versions? - Weight Weenies







weightweenies.starbike.com


----------



## shahar tamir (Oct 27, 2021)

I see, so there is a different,
in that case i prefer t 10, but probbly they dont make it anymore


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

shahar tamir said:


> but probbly they dont make it anymore


Yes they do. They always will. I just bought one.

The 10 Arm comes on the high end models. The 8 Arm comes on low end models.









2021-SuperSix EVO Hi-MOD Disc Dura-Ace Di2


A pure road bike. Light, smooth and aero, this is the fastest evolution of the classic race machine.




www.cannondale.com












2021-SystemSix Carbon Ultegra


The Cannondale SystemSix, the fastest UCI-legal road racing bike in the world. A fully system-integrated design with powerful aerodynamic form for a winning performance.




www.cannondale.com


----------



## shahar tamir (Oct 27, 2021)

tlg said:


> Yes they do. They always will. I just bought one.
> 
> The 10 Arm comes on the high end models. The 8 Arm comes on low end models.
> 
> ...


can you send me a link ?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

shahar tamir said:


> can you send me a link ?


Are you in the U.S.?


----------



## shahar tamir (Oct 27, 2021)

tlg said:


> Are you in the U.S.?


yes


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

shahar tamir said:


> yes











2021-HollowGram SpideRing SL 10 Arm







www.cannondale.com












Cannondale Hollowgram SL OPI 10-Arm Spidering 52/36t Mid-Compact | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Cannondale Hollowgram SL OPI 10-Arm Spidering 52/36t Mid-Compact at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












Amazon.com : Cannondale SpideRing 10 Arm Chainring Black, 50/34t : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Cannondale SpideRing 10 Arm Chainring Black, 50/34t : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## shahar tamir (Oct 27, 2021)

TX


----------

